# What do you feed?



## LittlePixie

For those of you who get your food from petsmart or petco. What do you feed your chi's?


----------



## pigeonsheep

wellness core reduced fat....love grain free food  the pups adore it and look fwd to eating it! they have coupons through email too when u sign up online on their site, usually comes monthly. welcome back!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

I would go with Wellness CORE too. Venus always did very well on it. We've been mixing things up lately, but after every "break" we take and new food we try, we always seem to go back to Wellness


----------



## Baby Girls Mom

PetsMart has another store called Unleashed and they sell dehydrated Raw.
I love and you. Recently I found another store (Bradlee Shopping Center in Alexandria VA) and started her on OC Raw Dog (Rabbit)which she loves. Neither food gave her gas.


----------



## Huly

They get Purbites Chicken from Petco 

Otherwise it is pre made Raw Oma's Pride or freeze dried raw Stella & Chewy or Primal 

They LOVE Primal!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Huly said:


> They get Purbites Chicken from Petco
> 
> Otherwise it is pre made Raw Oma's Pride or freeze dried raw Stella & Chewy or Primal
> 
> They LOVE Primal!


we do stella and chewys here too but they dont have it at petsmart/petco! sucha shame...they go nuts for it! lol


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas

pigeonsheep said:


> we do stella and chewys here too but they dont have it at petsmart/petco! sucha shame...they go nuts for it! lol


Question for you pigeonsheep, do you feed the freeze dried nuggets??? If soo, how long does a bag last you? How many nuggets are you feeding each dog? And how much do you dogs weight?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie

Ill look into the wellness core, thank you guys


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy

I feed my chihuahua the Rachael Ray Nutrish®
Real Chicken & Veggies Recipe


----------



## None505

The only food that I like at Petsmart/Petco is Merrick Grain Free from Petco but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Jiminy

My chi's eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny

I rotate brands and different kinds of protien every month but our favorite is pinnacle. Im currently giving my girls canine caviar in venison.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> Question for you pigeonsheep, do you feed the freeze dried nuggets??? If soo, how long does a bag last you? How many nuggets are you feeding each dog? And how much do you dogs weight?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


nuggets? lol i just feed the freeze dried bags i guess. not sure if they're called nuggets but they do well with it mixed with boiled chicken  i also add on nupro and proden plaque for their teeth. dexter is 9 lbs and KC is less...i would say around 5/6 lbs. i buy the big bag which is almost $30 and it lasts a bit since theyre on the wellness core food as well. they get 1 and 1/2 each with their chicken every night


----------



## kellyb

I started feeding my bc Halo when he had a skin/allergy problem. When we got our chi he started in that too. They are both healthy and have beautiful coats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie

So, I decided to go with Blue Buffalo Life Protection Small Breed since the wellness core was a bit too pricey for me.

This is it
Blue Buffalo Life Protection Small Breed Chicken & Rice Adult Dog Food - Sale - Dog - PetSmart

Its blue buffalo so Its gotta be good. Pixie LOVES it.


----------



## pigeonsheep

I've always had issue with blue buf. He would never eat the black bits lol


----------



## MMS

LittlePixie said:


> So, I decided to go with Blue Buffalo Life Protection Small Breed since the wellness core was a bit too pricey for me.
> 
> This is it
> Blue Buffalo Life Protection Small Breed Chicken & Rice Adult Dog Food - Sale - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> Its blue buffalo so Its gotta be good. Pixie LOVES it.


If you're going to use Blue, at least go with the wilderness line. Grain free is good! I use to feed Blue (I use to rep for them, too) but the last few times I tried to feed it at least one of my dogs got sick... so we stay away from them now and when we need to go back to kibble for any reason we use Orijen. If you have no other option than the big box stores I would go to Petco and get Nature's Variety Instinct. 


Hey Pidge, why do you give your pups low fat?


----------



## susan davis

I have used the PetSmart brand Authority Grain Free. It is rated as a 4-5 star food, and 'highly' recommended.


----------



## pigeonsheep

MMS said:


> If you're going to use Blue, at least go with the wilderness line. Grain free is good! I use to feed Blue (I use to rep for them, too) but the last few times I tried to feed it at least one of my dogs got sick... so we stay away from them now and when we need to go back to kibble for any reason we use Orijen. If you have no other option than the big box stores I would go to Petco and get Nature's Variety Instinct.
> 
> 
> Hey Pidge, why do you give your pups low fat?


hiya  because my Dex likes to eat around 2/3/4 am and KC eats during the day...so its better to have it reduced fat since they enjoy it so much and it's not the only thing they eat :]


----------



## LittlePixie

Thank you all for more suggestions on food but I just can't afford to feed food that's $20-plus dollars for 4 pounds.....I'm sorry if that sounds bad but at least I'm not feeding purina or ol roy. I'm feeding the best I can for the price I can afford. Blue buffalo is even a little expensive for me but I want her to eat good so that's what I'm feeding her. She tried it last night and loves it. I think I may try the low fat kind next time though but they were out of it at the pet store when I was there. She has gotten a tad _pudgy_ since getting spayed.


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittlePixie said:


> Thank you all for more suggestions on food but I just can't afford to feed food that's $20-plus dollars for 4 pounds.....I'm sorry if that sounds bad but at least I'm not feeding purina or ol roy. I'm feeding the best I can for the price I can afford. Blue buffalo is even a little expensive for me but I want her to eat good so that's what I'm feeding her. She tried it last night and loves it. I think I may try the low fat kind next time though but they were out of it at the pet store when I was there. She has gotten a tad _pudgy_ since getting spayed.


i know how u feel! KC got real pudgy as well so im glad she loves the reduced fat one. hope u get to try it! it sells out quick here. im always buyin it early because of that and that $3 coupon works well too! :daisy:


----------



## woodard2009

You can always send an email to these companies like ZP and ask for samples. ZP has been very generous with their samples. Many are on a very tight income and feed the best they can which is fine if your pup is tolerating it well and healthy. You shouldn't bad about doing the best you can. Evidence and statistics are proving that many of the foods on the market today are the reason for animals being so sick and dying. Do your research and most of all learn to read labels and what they mean. Just know that these companies can say anything they want on the front of the bag to draw you in, but they are required to put the exact ingrediants on the back of the bag.


----------



## MMS

LittlePixie said:


> Thank you all for more suggestions on food but I just can't afford to feed food that's $20-plus dollars for 4 pounds.....I'm sorry if that sounds bad but at least I'm not feeding purina or ol roy. I'm feeding the best I can for the price I can afford. Blue buffalo is even a little expensive for me but I want her to eat good so that's what I'm feeding her. She tried it last night and loves it. I think I may try the low fat kind next time though but they were out of it at the pet store when I was there. She has gotten a tad _pudgy_ since getting spayed.


You come off as offended here. Please know that was not my intention. I do commend you for being open to suggestion and wanting to do the best you can. I suggest grain free b/c dogs' are systems are not set up to properly digest grains, and I have personally seen the huge difference the change can make. Wellness Core is also grain free, and cheaper than either of my previous suggestions. 

I will also state that I do not recommend going low fat unless your dog has a medical condition that requires it. Dogs need a certain amount of fat, just like people do. Unless you are going to know exactly how much fat they're getting, it's better to go with a regular food and feed a bit less until she is down to the "right size."


----------



## LittlePixie

MMS said:


> You come off as offended here. Please know that was not my intention. I do commend you for being open to suggestion and wanting to do the best you can. I suggest grain free b/c dogs' are systems are not set up to properly digest grains, and I have personally seen the huge difference the change can make. Wellness Core is also grain free, and cheaper than either of my previous suggestions.
> 
> I will also state that I do not recommend going low fat unless your dog has a medical condition that requires it. Dogs need a certain amount of fat, just like people do. Unless you are going to know exactly how much fat they're getting, it's better to go with a regular food and feed a bit less until she is down to the "right size."


I am not offended at all. I was just stating why I made the choice to go to blue buffalo. I read the ingredients and it has a 5 star rating so I'm not juts going off the name or whatever..The ingredients are very good. I would prefer to feed grain free but thats even more money


----------



## LittlePixie

What are your thoughts on the the regular Wellness? - Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Small Breed Adult Dog Food - Food - Dog - PetSmart

The Wellness CORE does not have puppy food? Is the Wellness CORE all life stages or adults only? It doesn't say - Wellness® CORE® Small Breed Dog Food - Sale - Dog - PetSmart

Also, what are your thoughts on Simply Nourish grain free? - Simply Nourish® Grain Free Adult Small Breed Canine Formula - Dry Food - Food - PetSmart

I think Im going to take back the blue buffalo, fork out a few extra bucks and get a better food


----------



## AnnHelen

I use Royal Canin Chihuahua adult and Acana for my boy


----------



## zellko

What quality brands offer grain free in a small kibble? I tried switching to my brands' grain free but the kibble was such a struggle I was afraid of choking. I also tried Acana, but the kibble was even bigger. I couldn't find some of the grain free varieties on dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## KrystalLeigh

zellko said:


> What quality brands offer grain free in a small kibble? I tried switching to my brands' grain free but the kibble was such a struggle I was afraid of choking. I also tried Acana, but the kibble was even bigger. I couldn't find some of the grain free varieties on dogfoodadvisor.com


Do you add water? A lot of us here do, to aid with digestion since kibble is so lacking in moisture. This makes larger kibble easier for little mouths too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko

Tried water, not much, and he wouldn't touch it, so I'm still feeding my small kibble Vet's Choice Health Extension (4 stars) dry.


----------



## LittlePixie

So, I just went and swapped out the blue buffalo for Wellness CORE :cheers: It is a pricier food but I got thinking and, I actually can afford it. She doesnt eat a lot anyways so I went ahead and took your advice and got it for her! Im happy I did.
I figured if I can afford all these other things for her, why not? She deserves the best!

Thanks guys for the suggestion!


----------



## Lindsayj

LittlePixie said:


> So, I just went and swapped out the blue buffalo for Wellness CORE :cheers: It is a pricier food but I got thinking and, I actually can afford it. She doesnt eat a lot anyways so I went ahead and took your advice and got it for her! Im happy I did.
> I figured if I can afford all these other things for her, why not? She deserves the best!
> 
> Thanks guys for the suggestion!


I think it's great that you're feeding grain free. I would definitely try to do that if at all possible. Have you thought about trying to buy food online though? It would really open up your options. I don't know how much Wellness is, but I feed Fromm and it's only $16.99 for a 4 pound bag at my local store. It lasts us 4 weeks with 2 dogs. I just looked online and Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com sells 4 pound bags of Fromm for $12.99 plus $4.95 flat rate shipping. That's really not a bad price. You can buy multiple bags and the shipping is the same. Or you can save 15% if you sign up for it to be delivered regularly at whatever interval works for you.


----------



## TinyTails

Wellness core is a great food  I used the reduced fat one for a few months to get Honeys weight down, it's not a formula you should feed long term though, the fat levels are extremely low and not appropriate as a full time food. I just saw they came out with a new formula I might try in my next rotation, not sure yet, Deuce has allergies and does best on Canine Caviar and THK. It would be nice to feed them both the same food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS

LittlePixie said:


> So, I just went and swapped out the blue buffalo for Wellness CORE :cheers: It is a pricier food but I got thinking and, I actually can afford it. She doesnt eat a lot anyways so I went ahead and took your advice and got it for her! Im happy I did.
> I figured if I can afford all these other things for her, why not? She deserves the best!
> 
> Thanks guys for the suggestion!


Good for you! Did you go Petsmart, or Petco? In my experience Petco tends to be pricier. 

LindsayJ has a point, ordering online can work out in your favor in the end - especially if you order in bulk or set up an autoship. When you factor shipping costs make sure you also factor gas cost into your "pickup cost" to make the comparison fair :coolwink: It also can give you access to a wider variety of great foods!


----------



## pigeonsheep

LittlePixie said:


> So, I just went and swapped out the blue buffalo for Wellness CORE :cheers: It is a pricier food but I got thinking and, I actually can afford it. She doesnt eat a lot anyways so I went ahead and took your advice and got it for her! Im happy I did.
> I figured if I can afford all these other things for her, why not? She deserves the best!
> 
> Thanks guys for the suggestion!


so glad u did!!!!  now lets partay! :icescream:


----------



## LittlePixie

pigeonsheep said:


> so glad u did!!!!  now lets partay! :icescream:



Lol thanks :toothy8:


----------



## Jiminy

I fed my chi's 4health previously. It is comparable to blue buffalo. They make a grain free. The best part is that it was half the price 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy

http://www.tractorsupply.com/content_landing-page_4health.html I got it at this feed store 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie

I love 4health. Used to feed it to our cat but now we moved and the closest tractor supply is a hour and a half drive. Plus, they don't make a small breed and the kibble size in the regular is too big for my chi.


----------



## Zorana1125

We feed fromm and rotate between the grain free varieties, topped with some stella and chewys freeze dried raw. I buy 2 4lb bags at a time ($28) and this feeds all 4 chis for a month so it's really affordable. I was shocked to see how expensive eukanuba small dog puppy formula was when we first got mimi (the breeder started her on this), it cost more per lb than fromm!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy

LittlePixie said:


> I love 4health. Used to feed it to our cat but now we moved and the closest tractor supply is a hour and a half drive. Plus, they don't make a small breed and the kibble size in the regular is too big for my chi.


I one I fed my babies had tiny bites but I think it was just corn free. Can't remember. I think they ship it too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KimmieNH

Emmy has been eating blue buffalo freedom and she likes it! You can try that one it's not much more pricey then the others in the blue line. I'm transitioning her now to the fromm grain free surf and turf just cause I want to but if u can afford blue I haven't had any issues with the freedom.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## omar zafar

Actually Chihuahua are small dogs so they need more care and balanced diet. I give my chihuahua dry food which is good in protein, vitamins, minerals. And of course Milk.


----------



## Biaggiosmom

Milk isn't good for dogs it can cause all kinds of stomach upsets and can cause allergies to react.


----------



## LittlePixie

I agree, I dont think milk is OK for dogs to have. I dont think it will kill them but Im sure it can upset their belly's


----------



## LittlePixie

I feed Wellness CORE to both my chi's. Small breed adult for my 16 month old chihuahua and puppy formula for my 11 week old puppy.


----------



## susan davis

Milk MAY upset SOME dogs, but my chi's love their sips of 2% milk every morning. It is part of their ritual!


----------



## TLI

I feed Wellness Simple, Lamb and Oatmeal, canned only. If my pups didn't require the carb, I'd go grain free canned.


----------



## bertsheldon

My chi Sheldon is losing weight so I actually feed him a brand called "fat dog" lol it comes with a free measuring tape haha. And Bert she just eats dog chow


----------



## susan davis

I bought the roll of Fresh Pet at the refrig at PetSmart. I have also bought their grain free--authority grain free. Blue Buffalo is good also. I mix the fresh pet with Fromm grain free kibble.


----------



## Owl307

Blu is one what his breeder recommended and is looking for a whole saler of. Blue buffalo. but he's on the wilderness line since he has problems with grains


----------

